# Schatten sind im Ausdruck grün



## ruffy85 (8. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe heute eine Datei ausgedruckt, die über teiltransparente Schlagschatten verfügt (erstellt über Fülloptionen für eine Ebene). In Photoshop sind diese, so wie sie auch sein sollen, grau und teilweise transparent. Als Farbraum verwende ich CMYK, damit es keine Probleme gibt (Farbumwandlung von RGB). Es handelt sich um einen goldenen Lorbeerkranz auf weißem Hintergrund. Leider sind die Schatten beim Ausdruck grün und das verstehe ich nicht. Habe im Farbmanagement eingestellt, dass Photoshop das handhabt und dort darauf geachtet, dass ebenfalls CMYK verwendet wird. Das Farbmanagement im Drucker habe ich ausgeschaltet.

Ich verwende Photoshop CS2 auf Windows XP SP2. Als Drucker kommt ein Epson Stylus Photo 890 zum Einsatz.

Habe per google und hier mit der Sucher bisher nichts passendes zu diesem problem gefunden :-( Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand bei dem Probnlem weiterhelfen. Danke im Voraus.

Gruß,
Ruffy


----------



## ecology (8. August 2006)

Also spontan würde ich jetzt sagen das die Druckerpatrone leer ist, was aber nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten ist 


Ecology


----------



## der_Jan (9. August 2006)

Glaub ich nicht, weil Schwarz eine eigene Druckerpatrone hat, und der Schatten dann doch eher zu Grau hintendieren würde, oder?


----------



## BSE Royal (9. August 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Glaub ich nicht, weil Schwarz eine eigene Druckerpatrone hat, und der Schatten dann doch eher zu Grau hintendieren würde, oder?



Was ja nicht zwingend bedeutet, dass das Grau auch Grau und nicht mit Farbanteilen gedruckt wird.
Was sagt denn die Pipette wenn Du die Farbe in den Schatten ausmisst? Rein K oder auch Farbanteile dabei? Ich tippe mal auf letzteres.

Wenn Du nur daheim ausdruckst dann empfehle ich dir im RGB Modus zu bleiben. Tintenstrahler wie Deiner sind keine echten CMYK Drucker, auch wenn sie diese Farben Verwenden.

Gruß, der BSE


----------



## ruffy85 (9. August 2006)

> _Original von ecology:_
> Also spontan würde ich jetzt sagen das die Druckerpatrone leer ist, was aber nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten ist



Die Patronen sind beide nicht leer. Schwarz habe ich vor kurzem ausgewechselt und die farbige (5 Farben) ist halbvoll. Habe auch noch einmal die Patronen per Software gereinigt und justiert. 



> _Original von BSE Royal:_
> Was sagt denn die Pipette wenn Du die Farbe in den Schatten ausmisst? Rein K oder auch Farbanteile dabei? Ich tippe mal auf letzteres.



Ja, es sind Farbanateile in den Schatten vorhanden, denke, dass es daran liegt, dass ich die Schatten über die Fülloptionen erstellt habe. Bei dem goldenen Lorbeerkranz ist ein deutlicher Cyan-Anteil im Schatten vorhanden.

Was kann ich denn nun tun, damit dieser Grünstich der Schatten verschwindet?


----------



## der_Jan (9. August 2006)

Die anderen Farbanteile in deinen Schatten verschwinden lassen? Zumindest hab ich BSE so verstanden.BZW von CYMK Farben absehen und auf RGB umsteigen!

@BSE: Hast du eigentich dein Cintiq? Und wie sind die Dinger?^^


----------



## ruffy85 (9. August 2006)

Auch unter RGB tritt das Problem auf. Wenn ich di Datei z.B. aus ACDSee drucke, besteht es ebenfalls. Ich habe mir überlegt, dass ich die Ebene mit dem Objekt klonen sollte und dieses Objekt dann auf Graustufen umstelle, es unter das Originalobjekt lege und beim Original dann die Schatten deaktiviere. Probiert habe ich das noch nicht, aber es könnte ja vielleich helfen. Hoffentlich bleibt dann der plastische Eindruck erhalten   Ohne Schatten sieht das ganze ziemlich blöde aus...

Kennt ihr vielleicht eine andere einfache Lösung? Die Farbananteikle aus dem Schatten zu entfernen würde sehr schwer werden, weil dieser ja langsam immer transpanter wird und ich praktisch bei jedem Pixel die Farbanteile entfernen müsste


----------



## oscarr (10. August 2006)

Ist der Schatten ein Ebenenstil? Wenn ja:

- Rechtsklick auf den Ebenestil:Schlagschatten im Ebenenfenster
- Ebene erstellen auswählen >ok

Jetzt hast Du den Schatten auf einer neuen Ebene. Diese Auswählen, strg+u > Sättigung auf 0 setzen.


----------



## thecamillo (10. August 2006)

Die Funktion mit dem Schlagschatten ist eine echt tolle Sache sollte allerdings bei professioneller Nutzung von Photoshop total unter den Tisch fallen, denn um einen Schatten von einem Objekt realistisch darzustellen dupliziere einfach die Ebene, leg sie drunter, färb sie ein und setz die transparentz runter auf 80%. Ab und an ist es hilfreich über ein Maske zu arbeiten und oder perspektivisch zu verzerren, auf die Details werde ich hierzu nicht eingehen, denn wer PS nutzt kann das oder sollte es können und wer net solls lernen!

Du hast zwar geschrieben, dass du das Druckbild in CMYK angelegt hast aber ist auch die Original-Datei in CMYK angelegt, denn da CMYK ja kleiner als RGB ist kann nach einer Konvertierung ein Farbabriss entstanden sein. Seltenst lassen sich dann Unterschiede am Monitor erkennen, weil die Hardware dafür nicht ausgelegt ist.

Wer das mit dem Monitor nicht glaubt und meint er müsse wieder en intelligenten Spruch mir reinwürgen, bitte, aber diesmal mit Links zu den recherchierten Quellen.

mfg claudio gangale


----------



## Ellie (10. August 2006)

Moin,

schau mal im Photoshop unter Farbeinstellungen (erweitere Einstellungen aktivieren) - CMYK - Eigenes... dann erscheint ein Fenster, wo Du die Schwarzbehandlung einstellen kannst, schimpft sich GCR. Wählst Du einen hohen Schwarzaufbau, nimmt dein Drucker auch das Schwarz für das Grau und mischt es nicht aus allen Farben.

Sollte funktionieren und wird gerne bei Laserdrucken genommen um diese netten "Tonerhaufen" zu vermeiden, die entstehen, wenn sich die Schwarzfläschen aus allen Farben zusammensetzen und Du dort einen Farbauftrag von 400 Prozent hast.

Die Druckeinstellung "Wie Quelle" bzw. die des Druckers ausschalten ist korrekt.

LG,
Ellie


----------

